# My Bad Dish Remote Access Address



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

Mine is dish7.sling.com What's yours? I wonder if dish7 is a server or just a folder of accounts? 

It's now day 3 since I received an email saying I would be contacted in 24 to 48 hours regarding the log in issue I reported via the bug report form. So I called and was told to contact Sling which I will when they open this morning.


----------

